# Do boys like to be called cute?



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think it depends on the age group of the males. I think younger males like teens to very early 20's might not mind being called cute. But, I think older males would prefer attractive, hot, fine,looks good,etc.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd take cute, handsome, hitable, ****able, etc...

:lol

I'm a guy and I voted yes.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't mind.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

I wouldn't dislike it but I'd much rather be called handsome!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd be flattered if someone called me cute. It sure beats some of the other things I've been called.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess, it depends on who is saying it and the context. My friends sister used to call some of my behaviors cute. I felt like she was talking to me like I was a pet or something. Better than being called disgusting


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Of course.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, I would.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, I do


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't really like it. When girls call me cute I'm assuming it's because I'm unattractive.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I once told a man he was cute. I think he liked it. But there was kind of a language barrier going on. I think he thought the words "you're cute" actually meant "I am totally desperate and I want to bang you."


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm mostly indifferent to it. I'd take it as a compliment I guess.  I've only had one person actually call me cute before though.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Its better than other things you can be called.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would think they are taking the piss I'd rather be called fit


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm hoping girls like to be called cute? :stu


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, it feels good to know a woman finds you physically attractive.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kittens are cute. Babies (some claim) are cute. A man in his mid-30s is a tad old for cute.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

I prefer being called hot or sexy :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

For some reason I am not comfortable with using the word "hot". Not sure why. The majority of men would not be comfortable with me using the word "sexy". I prefer to use words such as handsome or good-looking in reference to someone over the age of 30 or so. Guys under that age can be called cute in much the same way that a puppy is cute.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute is all right.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yes! best compliment ever!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Personally, I don't like being called "cute". It just implies boyishness and not really being taken too seriously. As a man I would much prefer to be called "hot" or "sexy" over cute.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't know. On the one hand I like it because it is a compliment and I guess because I am so young and boyish looking that anyone who is going to find me attractive will probably think I am "cute." Then again I think that is kind of the term you would use for someone younger than me and it just enforces my paranoia that I look like a 15 year old. But at the same time I'm attracted to girls you would describe as "cute" not "hot" and if I met a girl around my age I thought was attractive I'd call her cute. One word I don't like is handsome. That's just a weird word. I think there are handsome leather armchairs and handsome great danes but applying that word to a person just seems strange for some reason. And it's also a word you would use for someone who didn't look boyish like I do. So if someone was attracted to me, how the hell should they describe me? I'm not hot or sexy by any stretch of the imagination so those are out. I don't know, maybe the reason I am such an anxious fool because I over think simple questions like this one.


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't really like being called cute. It makes me feel like I'm being seen as a little kid, and given that most people seem to think I'm twelve (even though I'm almost 20), I'm kind of sensitive about that. But I guess there are a lot worse things that people could call me, so I wouldn't complain if somebody did call me cute.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Uh-oh. I sure hope so because I keep calling the one I love cute. Sorry I don't have a dictionary definition or something but HE IS!!! <3

Cute doesn't just mean one thing though, I've taken it to mean by many girls that the guys is simply attractive. In any case, kitten cute and boyfriend cute aren't the same.


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmmm ... I think I would actually rather be called cute than hot. Cute implies adoration and attraction. Hot, on the other hand, only implies sexual attraction.

*Edit:* I guess it would also depend a lot on the way she said it and the context. It could be good or bad depending on the tone and context.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd prefer handsome or dapper or sharp or something more masculine sounding than cute. I wouldn't complain about being called cute. Please don't call me a boy, though.



Amocholes said:


> For some reason I am not comfortable with using the word "hot". Not sure why. The majority of men would not be comfortable with me using the word "sexy".


I really hate the word, sexy. I used to work with an obnoxious guy who called everybody sexy, even men (he wasn't gay AFAIK). Every time I ran into him he would tell me, "Lookin' sexy Mr. Frostie!" Somehow he got promoted to supervisor and at the end of day he would tell everyone, "Good job today guys! You're all sexy people!" WTF?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

No, most people just call me *******.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

There's not a lot of good adjectives for male beauty. Actually, people will probably freak out that I just used that word. But I'm serious. It's the prevailing notions that men are ugly, women are beautiful; men are visual, women are not (with the assumption everyone is heterosexual)... sorry I'm not making sense, it just kind of bugs me.

I mean, it sounds weird to say he's "dashing" or something.

And "hunky" I don't know as I've ever encountered that one outside comic books. I hate it anyway, it's just gross.

"Handsome" works but it seems so... understated.

Etc etc.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Frostie said:


> Somehow he got promoted to supervisor and at the end of day he would tell everyone, "Good job today guys! You're all sexy people!" WTF?


 :lol :lol


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

i hate all compliments about my appearance. :no


----------



## Iioixo (Jan 19, 2009)

Like several before me said, it can be context-dependent. For example, a girl my own age saying it is a good thing, but a woman old enough to be my mother feels too much like... well, like my mother saying it. The receptionist at one of my old jobs was a woman of about 55 (I was 20 at the time), she and I got along pretty well, but sometimes she called me "cute" and it just felt weird, even though I knew she meant it as a compliment.

When I was younger, I used to dislike it, because of the "kittens and puppies are cute, I don't want to be lumped in with that" thing. But as I got older, and especially as I became more confident in myself, I started to realize that, depending on who it was coming from, it was a pretty nice compliment. The women I like hearing it from I do because I know they mean they like both my looks and personality, it's not condescending at all.


----------

